# Apache javascript (RESOLVED)

## lokoalex

How do I enable server side scripting (javascript) on my apache server?

----------

## xces

I really wonder why one would want to do that...

Read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server-side_JavaScript for starters.

----------

## lokoalex

OK, let me ask the question a different way. I have a basic page that has some javascript called time.jsp. When I go to my page www.somepage.com/time.jsp I dont see the javascript working. How do I enable it on my Gentoo Apache server. I got PHP working by adding PHP5 to APACHE_OPTS.

----------

## Mad Merlin

JSP... Do you mean Java rather than Javascript? They're very different things.

----------

## makism

you`ll need a jsp/servlet container to execute these jsps... like Tomcat  :Razz: 

tip: you can bind tomcat over apache so you don`t have a url like somepage:8080 (for tomcat), instead you have: somepage/tomcat/ or smth

----------

## lokoalex

 *Quote:*   

> JSP... Do you mean Java rather than Javascript? They're very different things.

 

I actually meant .js for Javascript. Sorry about the typo.

----------

## xces

The JavaScript file (*.js) should be interpreted by your web browser. Serverside JavaScript is really unusual and I doubt that this is, what you want.

----------

## lokoalex

You are absolutely correct. The problem was that my web designer name the files incorrectly. Instead of Image.jpg he named it image.jpg. Hes used to creating web pages for IIS servers not Apache servers. Thanks for the help.

----------

